# Light at the End



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, I know that I'll never really be completely rid of my ex-wife, because at some level she will have an impact on our two sons. Even when they get married, have kids, whatever, I will have to deal with her at some level.

However, a major turning point is near. With the graduation of my youngest son from high school this month, he is no longer in her "custody"; I will be able to deal with him directly. In fact, as I will be paying for all of his college tuition/room/board/fees/books/health insurance/etc. 100% myself (as I did with the oldest son, she will pay nothing), he will in many ways have much more interaction with me than with her. It feels good just to be rid of her to that degree.

Yet, in most ways, I am really indifferent to her. I don't hate her; I just don't care whether she exists or not (as long as she is not making my life miserable, as she often does). I have concluded that the opposite of love is not hate---it is indifference.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Good for you! That HAS to be a GREAT feeling!


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

My stbxw and I had to sign some refi papers last night. Afterwards, her and I had dinner.

I found myself wishing that I was having dinner with my GF instead.

There is light for all of us,
Stretch


----------

